# Stagger or not to Stagger



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok you BRP Oval guys.

Do you run stagger or not? If so how much?

I am not looking for you give away the super-sacred setup but just taking a poll.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I would say no stagger but several guys are running batteries 4x2


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We run 4-cell at our track. 4-AA's to be exact.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Scott are you running super cars or v2 versions of the BRP car? If it is a super car I would offset the batteries to the left of the battery tray.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I try to run no stagger on flat ovals however at classic which is high banked I run revers stagger so the right rear is like .030 smaller this helps the car go straight on the banked straights. 

Now on Your small track it may help reg stagger that is to get corner speed up.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We are running the SCVII cars.

And we run them a little different.

We are running 4-AA cells, stacked up. This is to keep the costs down for us. We can get 2 packs at Wally-world for about $15.


----------

